# Bosch RA 1171



## Michael C (Mar 9, 2018)

Does anyone know if the Jessem Router lift 2 plate will fit the opening in the Bosch RA 1171 router table without modifying the opening? Thank you for sharing your knowledge.
Mike


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

just use a stand alone 1617 fixed base...


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Stick's suggestion is great. You can order a key (as in the pictures), so you can adjust the height from above the table. You remove the base of the router. 

According to the following listing, the plate is pre setup for the fixed base. "

_Compatible with the following router models:
Bosch: 1617 series (fixed base only), 1613, 1619, MR Series_


----------



## pusserboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Would the Porter Cable 690 LR router fit in this base as well
Stuart


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

pusserboy said:


> Would the Porter Cable 690 LR router fit in this base as well
> Stuart


the PC router fit into the Bosch base??? is this what you are asking...
*NO!*


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

pusserboy said:


> Would the Porter Cable 690 LR router fit in this base as well
> Stuart


YES, according to page 15 of the RA1171 instruction manual listing compatible routers. While the Bosch 1617 uses a 4 screw pattern for its sub-base plate, under that plate is a second set of tapped holes in the PC 690 trianglular pattern. Using the "B" mounting configuration, you should be able to match up either the 1617 or the 690.

By tapping the triangle pattern, the 1617 fixed base can use any attachment/fixture drilled for the PC 690, adding to its versatility. (I think the PC 7580 uses the same pattern? Really, i'll stick with my 1617's!!) See the photo below. 
earl


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

I believe the OP wanted to know if the 690 motor would fit into the 1617's fixed base not the table...


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Mike.


----------



## greenacres2 (Dec 23, 2011)

​


Stick486 said:


> I believe the OP wanted to know if the 690 motor would fit into the 1617's fixed base not the table...


That would definitely be no. 
earl


----------

